# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Ramadan all the Way

## alee

Yep its Ramadan and we are halfway through it already. Really i have to say that for anyone who is suffering from SA and wants to take a break from all this worldly s**t then its a good opportunity to try and connect with God. I ll be honest, although we do all sorts of things over the whole year but in this month its all about refraining from bad stuff (yes, no drinking no s_x etc). One may find some peace when they realize that this bubble that we live in, its al just for the time being and we can just live our lives rather than worry about being #1 and setting up an empire or something. Literally there seems no point in all this............just saying  ::):

----------


## Otherside

My apologies, I remember you sent a VM and I haven't replied yet. I got distracted. So yeah...sorry if it seemed as though I was ignoring you. I remember you saying it was Ramadan though.

It sounds nice though, having a month of peace. I remember someone on SAS saying that they felt less anxious at this time.

----------


## Misssy

::(:    Will be kind of be glad when it's over....a whole bunch of US embassies were shut down due to threats of violence. It used to be-- years ago-- that if an American citizen was traveling in a foreign country they could go to an embassy as a safe-zone. Now the embassy centers are unsafe. I don't like all of the violence.

----------


## alee

> Will be kind of be glad when it's over....a whole bunch of US embassies were shut down due to threats of violence. It used to be-- years ago-- that if an American citizen was traveling in a foreign country they could go to an embassy as a safe-zone. Now the embassy centers are unsafe. I don't like all of the violence.



Yeah apparently US embassies are getting threats and recently an embassy here in Lahore was also under threat, hence they pulled out most of the employees. Its not only u guys, its us also that are suffering from this daily violence. Seriously i need to make a decision if i wanna stay here or move out.

----------

